
Show HN: Unlimited data cleaning service - dancoup
https://thanova.com/
======
dancoup
Hey everyone!

Dan from Thanova here. Thanova is an unlimited data preparation service for a
monthly flat fee.

No matter how you view it, data preparation makes up most of the (frustrating)
work in typical data-related projects. It’s also an absolute myth that you can
send an algorithm over raw data and have insights pop up. We are trying to
break through these bottlenecks.

We're really not here to replace a professional data scientist, just offload
the tedious work they are overpaid for, and let them focus on the larger
strategic business tasks like Machine learning and data modeling.

Our team consists of experienced data scientists with backgrounds in applied
mathematics, engineering and nuclear physics.

We´d love your Feedback on how to improve further! Thanks for your time!

Cheers,

Dan

